# A few Current Things



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

As some of you know I've recently finished my spring semester. This means I have the next month or so to finish my first book. Some people have said that they want to read it when it's ready, so I think I'll add it to a blog here or something (a section at a time).

*You guys will be my second, but LARGEST fan base!*
My first was my immediate family and close friends 

I'm going to try to make fewer late nights here at personalitycafe, because I need my evenings to write.
Of course I'm going to keep posting, making threads, and creating front page articles. I know, my front page articles have been further between as of late. Sorry.

*Let's try something new this summer.* Tell me what you would like to see on the front page. A particular topic? A particular type relationship? Something completely different?
Let me know: reply here, pm me, or post to my wall.
I'll take your requests into consideration when I prepare my posts.
Let's make this fun and enlightening!!!

Ciao


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Ooh, I'd like to read it .


----------

